# it pays to watch craigslist. Tivo lifetimed premiere XL went for $375!



## replaytv

I should have run down there and bought it, but had a brain fart and missed it. She already sold it.


----------



## Alvysyngr

replaytv said:


> I should have run down there and bought it, but had a brain fart and missed it. She already sold it.


I just bought a Series 3 Lifetimed Unit for $225 right here in NYC - thanks to craigslist!


----------



## iceturkee

last year, i bought a series 3 evaluation unit with wireless adapter for $250. guy won it from the today show but had satellite.


----------



## shwru980r

I've read some horror stories about evaluation units. Tivo can cancel the service.


----------



## magnus

replaytv said:


> I should have run down there and bought it, but had a brain fart and missed it. She already sold it.


At that price... I'll bet is was a spammer grabbing your email.


----------



## Ted J

Thanks for the tip, I'll have to keep this in mind and look around on craigslist for one!


----------



## gamerguy-n-TX

My first TIVO unit was a craigslist *Series 2 Dual Tuner* for $20!  That was June 2009. No subscription but I waited 3 months before I re-subbed it in my name.

Even before subscription, it worked fine initially and I was recording and all for a few weeks. Then programming info ran out, etc. Really wasn't that big a deal as I still had the 30-min. buffer to rewind.

Strange thing is that whenever I phoned TIVO about my sub. -- cancel, extend, inquire about upgrades -- they would show my account as being active for 3+ years.


----------



## replaytv

Because of the changing situation at cable and satellite providers, there are many Tivos and Replay TVs being donated to Salvation Army, Goodwills, and other thrift stores.
There are ones with lifetime service even! That doesn't mean that you can go buy a couple of them today at your local thrift, but if you like to drop by thrift stores on a regular basis anyway, sooner or later Tivos will show up. There are also Tivos occasionally at hock shops, but not as often, and most of their items are priced as new! I can't figure out in most cases why anyone would buy anything at a hock shop with their high prices. I have never found a good deal at a hock shop. 

I carry a Tivo remote, cables, and power cord in my truck so I can test to see if the Tivos have lifetime service before I buy. (many don't have these accessories. I even take a small TV if I am going to buy a TiVO off of craigslist to test it. 
If you have a Series 2 Tivo with lifetime you can pick up a working unsubscribed Tivo for a parts box for $10 or so. I have never seen a Series 3 or 4 at a Thrift shop, but there are lots on craiglist. A guy told me he got a Series 3 with lifetime last month at a thrift store for $20!


----------



## replaytv

I called but it was already sold. But the same guy has a Premiere for $225 without lifetime???!!! go figure!!

TiVo HD DVR w/Lifetime Subscription - $200 (Firestone) electronics pic

Jun 13 - TiVo Premier (Series 4) w/$6.95/mo service - $225 (Firestone) electronics pic

Everybody write to him about the lifetime one. Maybe he will learn to delete his postings.


----------



## iceturkee

you can buy factory renewed premiere xl units for $200 with a year commitment.

btw, my evaulation unit is still active after 18 months. i think i got my monies worth on that.


----------



## joecody12

I've read some horror stories about evaluation units. Tivo can cancel the service.


----------



## iceturkee

joecody12 said:


> I've read some horror stories about evaluation units. Tivo can cancel the service.


they haven't cancelled mine and it has been over a year. i still got my monies worth on that unit.


----------



## replaytv

magnus said:


> At that price... I'll bet is was a spammer grabbing your email.


they had something else that was for sale that they wanted to sale me, so I don't think that it was a email collector.

I am surprised that people that I have contacted that have the wrong photo or other wrong info on their listings. And I have had quite a few people promise to hold something for me while I drive 20 miles to come over and buy it. Then they sell it someone else. It seems that people don't feel that they need to be responsible. I have considered leaving bad feedback with BBB if I can find a associated business.


----------



## replaytv

40 gig lifetime Series 2 sold for $40 on craigslist. in Denver two days ago. Currently there is another one for sale in Denver for $120. 

And I bought a Phillips DVR/DVR recorder at the thrift store last week. It is very hard to use, but seems to work correctly. Has a built in digital receiver that appears to only have a analog output for standard definition TV. Very strange. It doesn't have a TIvo interface. It does have a tv guide, but I can only find info on the channel that one is currently turned to, not a listing of all current and shows coming up.


----------



## VinceBK

Whats the difference between the tivo premiere xl and tivo roamio?


----------



## nazopo

VinceBK said:


> Whats the difference between the tivo premiere xl and tivo roamio?


Tivo Roamio is the next generation of tivo DVRs after the Premiere models. The premiere XL comes with a 1tb hard drive and has dual tuner functionality. The Roamio basic comes with 4-tuners and a 500gb hard drive(1tb if you go with the OTA). The models above(Plus and Pro) have 1tb and 3tb respectively plus 6-tuners. The Plus and Pro also come with Tivo Stream integrated with the boxes. However both only support digital cable while the Premiere XL does OTA, analog and digital cable.


----------

